
Stop Trying to Delight Your Customers - jalbertbowden
http://hbr.org/2010/07/stop-trying-to-delight-your-customers/ar/1#.Tw6DbOMTDjQ.hackernews
======
mattquinn
This article makes sweeping generalizations about what consumers want and how
they react to stellar service. The majority of consumers may value painless
and rapid service the most, but in the end, delighting your customers will
usually win you a handful of evangelists and PR karma that no ad campaign can
accomplish.

